# Collector or Operator?



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a lot of hobbies. But my train and toy car collections have grown far more than most people would think reasonable.
I mean, how many trains do we really need to be an operator. I’ve become aware that my main enjoyment in collecting toy cars and the trains is the search and thrill of the find.
I spend much more time on ebay looking for that elusive B&O MDC Coal Hopper than I did running trains when the layout was operational. I spent more time running my Dash 9 at Marty’s in two days than I had back home in months.
So what are you? 
A Collector or an Operator.


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

Currently I'm more of a collector since I don't have a layout running besides a little one around the tree. 

I have an N scale setup that I operate n collect on. I enjoy both aspects. 

For large scale Once I get a layout outdoors where I have more space I'll be operating more. Need more track too though. 

It's tough finding bargain price used track in Vegas, it rarely if ever comes up on crigslist. Many times people want $4 or $5 a foot for used track.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I had to vote Collector, because I took my track up a couple of years ago and thus cannot run my Aster Mikes now. Besides, I have way too much RR stuff that could never be in "Operation" (wood, pewter, etc.) that is just on display shelves. BUT... I'd much rather be running the Mikes!


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I need a third option: neither. 

I have a fairly large collection of Large scale trains now..been gathering them for 10 years, 
but I have not (and will never) consider myself a "collector" in the traditional sense.. 
I dont keep boxes, I dont care about the value, and I will freely hack, cut, modify and paint anything.. 
but sadly, im not an operator yet either..getting there..someday. 

Scot


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 21 Dec 2011 07:59 PM 
I mean, how many trains do we really need to be an operator. 


Several actually. We operate 7 at a time and you can't expect to run all day, all weekend and not have a few breakdowns and problems. There is no time to fix them when company is here, so grab another.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Humm 

171 looks and only 16 made a choice? 

Maybe I should have included (Undecided) 

Scot, face it, you're a collector.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Interesting poll. I'll be curious as to the outcome. 

I have to defend Scot. He is an operator at heart. He has made lots of good progress on the new rail road, but hasn't gotten to the track yet. Life gets in the way so the Stonehenge Railway became the Stalledhenge. I feel for you Scot, I'm a Builder/operator[/b] but my only track right now is under the tree. I was to busy building an addition (garage/room above) this year to be able to break ground on my RR. This coming year I hope to get the fist loop in and maybe some engine building in the new garage.


----------



## darkdaniel100 (Dec 26, 2008)

hmm I am definitely more of a hoarder "collector" than operator .. 

I guess like many others I am building up my collection for the day when I can finally build my railway.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

similar as scotty i would need another category for voting. 
i buy only, what i feel needed for the actual layoutbuiling. 
but, when a layout is finally finished, it gets destroyed to make space for the next layout. 
so i'm not collecting to "have" things, but i do very little operating, before everything is taken down again.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I would have preferred a third category: BOTH. I run much of my collection. If collector means that it sits in boxes or on shelves and is never run, then I am an operator. If operator means having only a few trains and just running them, then I would be a collector. I have been in this hobby since 1980 and have acquired, (collected) a number of engines and cars.

I have been saving the boxes, but a couple of weeks ago we had a sump pump fail and I had 8" of water in the basement. I had to throw away a number of wet boxes.

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all.

Chuck


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

In truth, there are more collectors than there are operators. They also don't subscribe to this forum and won't necessarily place a vote here. I live in a small city in southwestern Ontario. It is surprising the number of people I have met that buy large scale pieces of rolling stock and display them on a shelf. There are purchased because of the company name or for the advertising that exists on them. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

Before I retired, I would have categorized myself as a collector. When we downsized and moved here, storage space became an issue, and that, along with the realization that I almost never used most of the stuff, led to a thinning of the collection. I probably unloaded more than half of my "big red boxes". I kept more than I need, I suppose, but I, like Scot, enjoy upgrading and redetailing virtually everything I have kept. In the eyes of some, I have destroyed the collectible value of many of my remaining pieces, but I'm having more fun with them. I operate whenever the mood strikes, the honey-do list is satisfied, and the weather permits. I don't have an indoor layout, so when winter sets in (like today with 8" of new snow), it's workbench time!


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Most definitely operator.

I specifically got back into the g-scale hobby because of live steam. Although I only have two live steam locomotives at this point, both get run a lot, and when they are not being run, they are kept happily in their carrying cases.

I am even so much an operator, that I refuse to put RC control on my live steamers because I like to actually operate the controls and I don't want to feel like I am just running an electric locomotive. 



I would not be apposed to one day making display stands or something for my "collection" of locomotives, but I can guarantee they will all get run still.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Operator for sure. I sell off what I don't run. Chop/hack/build stuff. Don't save boxes, don't care about value. Hobbys are for fun. Kids can do what they want with it when I'm gone. I collect old 45's also, but play them on my old jukebox. I get no kick out of just having stuff, I want to use it.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

My collection is made up of what I operated in smaller scales, my G stuff is barely what I need.... 
I don't wear labels very well.... 

John


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I started in this aspect of the hobby when I worked at a hobby shop and planned on only running sporadically (seasonally?) for a long time until I was more finanacially set and settled into a home. Well life throws you curves and to date I've been fortunate to keep more than I've had to or chosen to sell. So currently I have a collection. That I intend to run, someday soon. 

Chas


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Back in my HO days, I wanted to be an operator but I moved a lot and always seemed to be building a layout that someday would be an operating layout. The real problem, I suspect, was that I really didn't know what my layout needed to be an "operating" layout. Two years ago, I found an article on a blog that filled in the knowledge I was missing. It's possible I found this article from a link here on MLS.

The Article was "The Ten Commandments of Model Railroad Yard Design" by Craig Bisgeier, on the website http://www.modelrailcast.com/. Unfortunately, I searched that website today and couldn't find the article, but it wouldn't be the first time I failed WebSearch 101.

The concepts discussed in the article led me to building this yard last summer. And it works. I can put trains together and send them out on the main, and vice versa, without fouling the main. It'll be even more fun once I have all the rolling stock converted to Kadee couplers.Now I can have a train out looping the main while I make up a new train and eventually send it out - without getting in each other's way!

Two photos; the second gives a better view of the far end.











1 - mainline
2 - mainline loops around the flower bed and out around the side of the house
3 - A/D track (arrival/departure) - where trains are assembled or broken up
4 - engine escape/service track
5 - RIP (repair in place) track - for repairs that don't require a trip to the shops
- 4 and 5 can be used as runaround tracks when available/necessary
6 - wait track - for engines ready to depart
7 - passenger stub - RDC stop at the local passenger station
8 - eight track yard/train shed
9 - lead track - stub ended, holds switcher and four cars
10 - connects with A/D track 











I was never a collector, but now I'm finally an operator. A lot more fun than running 'em in a circle. 

JackM

Next year's main project will be to put up some structures and facilities. That MoW shack looks pretty lonely.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, I am definitely an operator. I generally run my trains at least once a day, somedays more often. When I do run the trains, they all have a "mission" whether it is going to the coal mine to get coal for the power plant, picking up logs to take to the sawmill, taking lumber from the sawmill to the barrel factory, and picking up the barrels to take "off line". I also deliver goods to my town, deliver oil to the engine fuel depot, collect oil from the oil tanks, etc. I don't keep any boxes, and while I have a little more rolling stock and engines than I am currently running, generally I run what I have.

Ed


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Jack I read that excellent article and a few others. 

I consolidated everything I found here:

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mai...ainmenu-56*


Greg

p.s NICE setup!


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Randy , As of right now I am a collector nothing fancy ,but getting ready for that future layout. So I would consider myself both as My daughter and I like to run them on the deck or in the house....Travis


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

With 883 looks, only 34 people entered a choice. 

I wonder why so few were not willing to pick collector or operator.


----------



## jnic (Jan 2, 2008)

Niether, I'm a scratchbuilder.

john


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Neighther, I have a large collection but none of it is pristine nor unmodified. And while I operate them I have no card system fast clock or any of that nonsense. The best word that describes me is "Desecrater " :O


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

I have to tick operator but thats because I'm not a collector. Everything I have gets a run now and again. 

If I had to wear a label I'm a really builder.. 

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, this poll is to determine if you are a collector or operator. 

In no way was I meaning to slight those of you that spend countless hours building your railroad. 

Maybe I need to do a poll asking if you're a builder/scratch builder or a buyer?


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Ok,

I admit it, I am a collector (actually much more of a pack rat) as I just started in this scale about three years ago and now I have over thirty engines and about a hundred plus cars, six hundred feet of track, etc, etc. 

Someday I might get to really run them! 

Trust me, ask my wife!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 04 Jan 2012 06:34 PM 
With 883 looks, only 34 people entered a choice. 

I wonder why so few were not willing to pick collector or operator. 



Sometimes all those looks are just a few people checking every few hours to see if something changed.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Part of the problem is that the terms are quite specific, the "Collector" collects, keeps tham in pristine condition and rarely if ever runs them, the most valued "collectors items" are still NIB unopened, and never run with no marks on the wheels. where an "Operator" signifies Operations, namely prototypical operations of the model railroad in the manor closest to the prototypical basis, that means card systems, timeclocks, schedules, etc. Thats a very specific term in smaller scales. I think a better term might be "runner" meaning you runs your trains and get them mussed up as opposed to the "collector" who prefers to keep them pristine NIB.


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

Well since all of my engines and cars are out of their boxes and most on track and have been around the 
track quite a few times I will say I am an operator. I just cannot see getting an engine or car that I like 
and not see it go around the track a lot of times. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Posted By rreiffer on 04 Jan 2012 07:59 PM 
Ok, I admit it, I am a collector (actually much more of a pack rat) as I just started in this scale about three years ago and now I have over thirty engines and about a hundred plus cars, six hundred feet of track, etc, etc. Someday I might get to really run them! Trust me, ask my wife! 

Rich,
Just bring half of everything you have about 40 miles south and drop it in my backyard. I'll know what to do with it and your wife won't think you have so much that you'll never use all of it. 
Bob


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Bob,

LOL, we do need to get together again!

Rich


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

You're the one that's always on the road. Will I see you tomorrow at the train show?
Bob


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Bob, 

I will be there! Who else is coming?


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Posted By rreiffer on 06 Jan 2012 12:19 PM 
Bob, 

I will be there! Who else is coming? 


Tom Smith and Ross Barker are coming with me. I think Ron Keyzer will be there but not coming with us. He likes to get there first thing. Tom is a little slow to get moving in the morning. And of course you know about Robb Devries and his group. 
Bob


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

If you take "collector" to mean "buy something at the store and look at it, hoping it gains value" then I'm decidedly not a collector. I have almost no interst in what my trains might be worth down the road. What I have, I run. 

However, I'm definitely a "collector" in terms of always looking to add to my "collection" of equipment to run. I enjoy looking at my models, be they on the shelf in my workshop, family room, or wherever. To me, they're as much "art" to be enjoyed sitting still as they are models to be run on the railroad, and I enjoy looking at new pieces of art as I create them. 

Later, 

K


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

East broad top, 
I would agree with your second definition completely as yesterday I definitely added more to mine!


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Operator...... Although I am operating with my collection of trains....... Definitely operator. 


-Kevin.


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm an operator. all equipment purchased goes right out on the railroad, Operations is my favorite aspect of the hobby.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Never have been a collector. The only thing I have, that I would consider as my collection would be my Lionel GG1 and Congressional passenger cars. It's the last of my Lionel stuff, that I would not part with. Otherwise I operate my LGB trains. And since I converted to battery power and R/C, I have been operating my trains rather than watching them.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By East Broad Top on 06 Jan 2012 10:33 PM 
If you take "collector" to mean "buy something at the store and look at it, hoping it gains value" then I'm decidedly not a collector. I have almost no interst in what my trains might be worth down the road. What I have, I run. 

However, I'm definitely a "collector" in terms of always looking to add to my "collection" of equipment to run. I enjoy looking at my models, be they on the shelf in my workshop, family room, or wherever. To me, they're as much "art" to be enjoyed sitting still as they are models to be run on the railroad, and I enjoy looking at new pieces of art as I create them. 

Later, 

K


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

I operate everything in my collection.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

So you are an operator/collector, LOL Or putting it in the terms we use today, you are an OC


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

More like an operating collector! Me, I'm a pack rat....


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Pack Rat? 

Oh how many times I've been called a pack rat. 

I'm the prime example that anything can be collectable. 

Maybe not valuable, but collectable. 

As for being both a collector and operator, I think that is all quite possible. 

If you like running trains but keep buying trains that you seldom if ever run, then I think you are very much a operating collector. 

Nothing wrong with that except when the wife uses the buying without using against you


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Lately, I seem to be collecting dust more than anything else.


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

I checked operator because I've been in to garden railroading a lot longer than Rich Reiffer. And when he first came to my place he had only a little collected and was just stating to build a layout. Now, only a few years later, he must have at least ten times as much as me. I run my trains often, so I must be an operator, because Rich is an operator collector. Or was that collector operator?
Bob

Time for a drink


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Operator all the way. Although never as much as I like to be. 

Terry


----------



## Sampug394 (Dec 30, 2010)

Operator. Trains are designed to be run, and the worst thing you can do for them is not to use them for what they're designed to do...


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

builder of the finest dust catchers and burner of boxes because they take up too much space.... which way does that go?


----------



## Conrail Mark (Feb 18, 2012)

Operator but I can't help 'collecting' - I just love Loco's and all will get a trip out now and then but some more than others. Now, can I really get away with a Kodachrome SD40T-2 on my Conrail based subdivision?


----------



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

I have no track so I am forced to collect.


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

I decided several years ago that if I couldn't run it, I didn't want it! So, 'operator'...definately!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry, I just play with trains.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Should have been a thired button "Yes"


----------



## Seaboard Air Line Fan (Mar 22, 2012)

Right now I don't even have any G-scale stuff, only O-scale. I run everything I have and don't hesitate to modify something to make it look more like what the Seaboard Air line owned.

If/when I get a G-scale engine the first thing I'll do is mod it into something that appeals to me. I'll probably do a fictional RR instead of trying to make everything into a Seaboard unit.


----------

